# Early season 20-21



## urungus (Sep 5, 2020)

Two months to go!  Earliest opening dates I have seen announced are Wildcat Fri Nov 13 and Mt Snow Sat Nov 14.

Would like to see a more aggressive opening date for Mt Snow, but with Vail in charge that’s no longer going to happen.

If I recall correctly, typical opening at  Mt Snow would have Long John, Cascade-> Canyon, River Run, Freefall, and The Gulch ?

What would be typical for Wildcat opening ?

Also will be interesting to see what early season at Killington will look like.  Many people, myself included, will be reluctant to use gondola to get to the North Ridge.  Without the World Cup, would they be able to use the snowmaking on Superstar to get it open at the start of the season ?  I’ve also seen some theories on KZone about using the Snowdon Six and Killink to get to the North Ridge ?


----------



## skiur (Sep 6, 2020)

I wouldn't mind hiking the short distance to the bottom of the canyon quad to get up to north ridge, or even better, bring back the pick up truck shuttle.


----------



## thebigo (Sep 6, 2020)

Wildcat is lynx top to bottom. Planning for my third consecutive first chair of season.


----------



## machski (Sep 6, 2020)

I cannot see stairs season this year at Killington.  The way Vermont Government has been with this pandemic, tthey would shut them down after day 1 if they have their normal crowds, and that would just be passholder day!  My guess is they will need some type of TTB route to open this season.  Maybe they just go for Snowdon off the 6 completely and skip North Ridge.  I believe ASC one year started off Ramshead Quad as well, that could be in play.  I can't see Superstar being the opener, that lower pitch to the bottom is steep and takes quite a bit of snow to get skiable.  If they are going for TTB, more moderately pitched trails are far easier to get open with minimal snow.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah its a bit of a pickle if you assume significant capacity reduction on Gondola. It could be they do not open until they have North Ridge and Snowdon TTB so they have Gondi, NR, and the 2 chairs at Snowdon as options. That would push opening back several weeks. However, one wildcard is with no need to put a glacier on Superstar for World Cup, they can focus 100% on public opening. It will be interesting to see the plan.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 6, 2020)

Good point about no WC and freeing up snowmaking for other parts of the resort.

Considering the deadline for getting a full refund for any 20-21 pass is 11/20 I think K will make a good effort to get open before then (if weather cooperates) and certainly before other mountains to get people out on snow and minimize refund amounts.


----------



## Zand (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't think operating the Gondola would be a big deal in the early season since you only use it once up and once down. Limit each car to one party each. Might cause a bit of a line first thing in the morning but other than that it would work fine.


----------



## icecoast1 (Sep 6, 2020)

machski said:


> I cannot see stairs season this year at Killington.  The way Vermont Government has been with this pandemic, tthey would shut them down after day 1 if they have their normal crowds, and that would just be passholder day!  My guess is they will need some type of TTB route to open this season.  Maybe they just go for Snowdon off the 6 completely and skip North Ridge.  I believe ASC one year started off Ramshead Quad as well, that could be in play.  I can't see Superstar being the opener, that lower pitch to the bottom is steep and takes quite a bit of snow to get skiable.  If they are going for TTB, more moderately pitched trails are far easier to get open with minimal snow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app




The stairs shouldn't be an issue if they are one way, connect the top of the gondola down to northridge, ski down and have people hike back up.  Should have plenty of snowmaking capacity without the World Cup this year


----------



## skiur (Sep 6, 2020)

slatham said:


> Yeah its a bit of a pickle if you assume significant capacity reduction on Gondola. It could be they do not open until they have North Ridge and Snowdon TTB so they have Gondi, NR, and the 2 chairs at Snowdon as options. That would push opening back several weeks. However, one wildcard is with no need to put a glacier on Superstar for World Cup, they can focus 100% on public opening. It will be interesting to see the plan.



Why would it have to push back opening several weeks? K always opened TTB often in October before the stairway.  Stairway has only been there for 7 or 8 years now.


----------



## thebigo (Sep 6, 2020)

I believe they have historically rented diesel air compressors to get SS open for the wc. No wc revenue = no diesel compressors.

If I ran killington I would start with SS pod, but there are many good reasons that I do not run killington.


----------



## skiur (Sep 6, 2020)

thebigo said:


> I believe they have historically rented diesel air compressors to get SS open for the wc. No wc revenue = no diesel compressors.
> 
> If I ran killington I would start with SS pod, but there are many good reasons that I do not run killington.



They always rent compressors early season, during the last few years with the WC they rented a few more so they could blow SS and the glades at the same time.


----------



## slatham (Sep 6, 2020)

skiur said:


> Why would it have to push back opening several weeks? K always opened TTB often in October before the stairway.  Stairway has only been there for 7 or 8 years now.



I am just going off of the past several years where NR was open well before TTB. And TTB was usually not in October but it’s not impossible. The fact is the number of hours of snowmaking temps at 3,300’ and higher in Oct/Nov is way higher than at 2,500’.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 6, 2020)

Zand said:


> *I don't think operating the Gondola would be a big deal in the early season* since you only use it once up and once down. *Limit each car to one party each. *Might cause a bit of a line first thing in the morning but other than that* it would work fine.*



That's exactly what they'll tell you so they can run the gondola.

In truth, based on known, current scientific data regarding aerosolized COVID19 particulate married with prior nanometer viral dynamics knowledge, we have absolutely no idea, other than to say the virus can remain alive in the air about 3 hours.  

That would mean it's only safe to run the gondy at 9am, 12pm, and 3pm, so 3 runs per day. In truth, while the virus has proven to be alive "floating" 3 hours after someone coughs or sneezes, the reality is the viral loading to catch COVID19 would likely be much less, meaning perhaps it's only "dangerous" to be in the gondy for an hour after a sick person was in there, and maybe they could run the gondy at 9am, 10:15, 11:30, 12:45, 2, and 3:15.  

My point is, planet earth's best scientists have no idea, so Vail Resorts, Alterra, or your local Bubba Gump ski bump certainly has no flipping clue.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 7, 2020)

Vail running their gondola's forces the rest of the ski industry to run theirs.  I can see one-way up the stairs, skiing down GN to the NRQ and lapping Rime/Reason like a traditional season...just have to blow the Great Northern "horn" into North Ridge which generally opens up 5-10 days after Rime/Reason anyhow.  

I want to make October turns this year.  I'm sure many of you do too after our season was cut short.  Covid or no covid resorts are going to follow the money...if there's a lot of pent up demand to ski this fall you can bet we may see some non-traditional early season players.  And ski resorts are going to have to be aggressive.  In years past the "goal" may be to get every base lodge and lift open for Christmas break...this year that's not going to be a "goal"...it's going to be necessary with lodge/lift capacity constraints.  Get ahead and start blowing a week early.  

Also of note diesel prices are about 50 cents less than last year and are expected to keep dropping.


----------



## slatham (Sep 10, 2020)

Well there goes early season at Killington. Nov 14th. See other thread on Covid response.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 10, 2020)

slatham said:


> Well there goes early season at Killington. Nov 14th. See other thread on Covid response.



Yeah just got that email.

Not opening until top to bottom and at multiple base areas.


----------



## slatham (Sep 10, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Yeah just got that email.
> 
> Not opening until top to bottom and at multiple base areas.



Also seems to be a motivation to not be the ONLY area open. Vail set that date for several areas IIRC.


----------



## machski (Sep 10, 2020)

slatham said:


> Also seems to be a motivation to not be the ONLY area open. Vail set that date for several areas IIRC.


Yes, and Wildcat is two days earlier than Killington IIRC.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Sep 10, 2020)

machski said:


> Yes, and Wildcat is two days earlier than Killington IIRC.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



And mount snow Nov 14th also.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 10, 2020)

If there ever was a year to open a bit later this would be it. Its silly to even set a date IMO. Just open when you have enough terrain to spread people out. Maybe we can get it back in the spring?


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 11, 2020)

snoseek said:


> If there ever was a year to open a bit later this would be it. Its silly to even set a date IMO. Just open when you have enough terrain to spread people out. Maybe we can get it back in the spring?



I think the open date is more like “not opening before x/x”


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Sep 11, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I think the open date is more like “not opening before x/x”



Agreed. It is pretty important to set one of those. Otherwise you'll constantly have people saying "when are you opening" or "why aren't you open yet" once it gets cold enough to start making snow. Especially for K where they always try to open as early as possible, setting the expectation now that they aren't doing that this year is a good move.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 11, 2020)

thebigo said:


> I believe they have historically rented diesel air compressors to get SS open for the wc. No wc revenue = no diesel compressors.
> 
> If I ran killington I would start with SS pod, but there are many good reasons that I do not run killington.



To provide some clarity to this:

Killington owns in house about 35,000 CFM of electric air. Prior the World Cup they typically would lease around 20,000 more CFM (IQ/Doosan HP 1600 units) - sometimes evenly spread between Bear and Snowshed, usually more at Snowshed.

With the World Cup, they have leased on average 24 compressors per year which brings total system to over 73,000 CFM. Next in the Northeast is the River with 54,000 CFM (all in house electric). Stratton used to be way up there too, but like most has been able to fully electrify and cut back with Low-E.

Air is the limiting factor on early season terrain expansion. Only with SS entirely lit up in extremely marginal temperatures would their efforts in North Ridge and down through Snowdon be hampered by production on Skye Peak. 90% of the time, both of those efforts can occur in parallel.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 11, 2020)

If you need to ski early season, go to Big Snow for a fix. Might have to try it for shits and giggles....


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> If you need to ski early season, go to Big Snow for a fix. Might have to try it for shits and giggles....



Maybe I help others
U can ski u live room fyi be equally
I think it helps people who never tried the hoby habits grooming NYC


----------



## FBGM (Sep 12, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> If you need to ski early season, go to Big Snow for a fix. Might have to try it for shits and giggles....



Is it more acceptable to ski there in jeans or at Huntah


----------



## ss20 (Sep 14, 2020)

Friday night/Saturday AM it will be around or even below freezing for some "marketing" snowmaking...if that'll be a thing this year.


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Friday night/Saturday AM it will be around or even below freezing for some "marketing" snowmaking...if that'll be a thing this year.



It snowed 8-14 inches in the mountains in Colorado and no one even bothered to do anything.  I thought Loveland might try but they did not and are targeting the first weekend in October to start snowmaking operations which means A Basin will start around that time too.

My guess that expense will be spared this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 14, 2020)

dlague said:


> It snowed 8-14 inches in the mountains in Colorado and no one even bothered to do anything.  I thought Loveland might try but they did not and are targeting the first weekend in October to start snowmaking operations which means A Basin will start around that time too.
> 
> My guess that expense will be spared this year!
> 
> ...


did see a post from Wolf Creek showing , I think some employees riding the chair and skiing


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> did see a post from Wolf Creek showing , I think some employees riding the chair and skiing



Silverton ski patrol did to but that is the way they roll - all natural!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 19, 2020)

Sunday River is planning to make show snow Monday AM at first light. Top of Chondola.


----------



## kingslug (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm glad I bought a bike so I don't have to think about this...yet.


----------



## skef (Sep 21, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Sunday River is planning to make show snow Monday AM at first light. Top of Chondola.


Yep: https://twitter.com/sundayriver/status/1308006224366010368?s=20


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2020)

Did they?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Sep 21, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Did they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes


----------



## Glade Monkey (Sep 21, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Yes



sunrise video on IG how to better embed


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 21, 2020)

They just ran the water, no air per usual this early for marketing, but still, getting closer! Not sure if i'm ready lol.


----------



## urungus (Oct 13, 2020)

8 years ago today ... Stolen from KZone ...


----------



## slatham (Oct 13, 2020)

urungus said:


> 8 years ago today ... Stolen from KZone ...
> View attachment 27079



Crazy!

Looks like some flakes may fly this weekend in the higher terrain of the the Northeast......


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 13, 2020)

urungus said:


> 8 years ago today ... Stolen from KZone ...
> View attachment 27079



My Son was there that day. 2nd year at Castleton. Called us in Europe to tell us this!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sugarloaf could pick up a solid 6" (or more) this Saturday up top.  NOAA calling for snow at Killington Peak too which I think is a little crazy but a couple inches isn't out of the range of possibilities. 

Arapahoe Basin getting it done too in regard to snowmaking.  I think Loveland is quiet, not sure about Keystone.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 14, 2020)

Keystone, vail, and breck are all blowing snow.


----------



## slatham (Oct 14, 2020)

Models looking better for weekend elevation snow especially as you move NE from SoVt to Maine. If the Euro is correct 'Loaf could get a skiable amount. Same for Whites and maybe parts of VT.

First "winter" test of the models.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 16, 2020)

First one of these we have seen in a while. Sucks that the wildcat webcam is not functioning. Hope it is a temporary thing and not vail policy.


----------



## slatham (Oct 17, 2020)

Snow!!! Its fitting that on the day of the first women's World Cup, Superstar gets its first coating of snow. Going to miss that race this year.

Looks like folks in the Whites and Maine might be able to make turns.....


----------



## mbedle (Oct 17, 2020)

There were two people in the parking lot at Stowe getting ready to hike up this morning... lol


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2020)

Some people skied Wildcat today


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Terry (Oct 17, 2020)

Heard reports of 10"plus at Saddleback.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 20, 2020)

First top to bottom run..anywhere..I'm there.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2020)

@skistef went to Castleton!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 27, 2020)

Arapahoe Basin says early November, claiming they don't have enough water at the moment to make as much snow as they'd like.
Loveland says "later this month or early next month" well there's 3 days left in October so figure that one out lol.
Big Sky has been having record cold with guns blasting for a week and already has a foot+ of snow on the ground.  

Killington would likely be able to open Sunday with a solid 48 hours of snowmaking starting Friday AM.  Damn shame as we know that ain't happening.  Sunday River seems to be chomping at the bit...wonder if they push for a midweek opening so they can ease into ops in the covid-era.  

NOAA is predicting 6"+ for Mount Snow.  They'll be pushing hard with snowmaking of their own given they're scheduled to open the 14th.  Could be a real nice opening day for them.  Maybe Vail will let them open early...about as likely as Killington ever making snow on Devil's Fiddle again!!!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 28, 2020)

Guns are on again at the River.  Guns on Down below mid station on Sunday Punch. I predicted Nov2  soft opening and the 3rd formal opening as an election day thing.  I plan to be there.  The lift concerns are more of a issue in my opinion.  Mid Week Locke would work.  Not sure about a weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Arapahoe Basin says early November, claiming they don't have enough water at the moment to make as much snow as they'd like.
> Loveland says "later this month or early next month" well there's 3 days left in October so figure that one out lol.
> Big Sky has been having record cold with guns blasting for a week and already has a foot+ of snow on the ground.
> 
> ...



K said that this year because of pandemic and they will not planning on opening to late noevember
With serval trails and top to bottom to keep people spaced out


----------



## ss20 (Oct 28, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> K said that this year because of pandemic and they will not planning on opening to late noevember
> With serval trails and top to bottom to keep people spaced out



yes, the 14th


----------



## slatham (Oct 28, 2020)

Two good cold snaps - early Friday AM to Saturday afternoon, then again early Monday am to sunrise Wednesday. The second is much colder than the first. BUT, without a change in the forecast thats it for the next week, until around Thursday 11/12. So any area pressing for 11/14 better get on these 2 cold waves.


----------



## machski (Oct 28, 2020)

Vortex said:


> Guns are on again at the River.  Guns on Down below mid station on Sunday Punch. I predicted Nov2  soft opening and the 3rd formal opening as an election day thing.  I plan to be there.  The lift concerns are more of a issue in my opinion.  Mid Week Locke would work.  Not sure about a weekend.


What Vortex said.  Barker unforunately had a late discover "issue" and is not ready to go as of now.  They are not wasting any time or sparing any expense at SR with snowmaking however.  All of upper Locke and Barker is currently getting hit as well as at least Kansas from Jordan across Oz and likely into Aurora as well.  Will try to get a status update on Barker later today from my man on the ground.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 28, 2020)

Barker repairs going fast, new haul rope is on and spliced, chairs getting hung today.  Could be ready by the weekend at this rate.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2020)

machski said:


> Barker repairs going fast, new haul rope is on and spliced, chairs getting hung today.  Could be ready by the weekend at this rate.View attachment 27113
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



The only possible hold up to that time frame of the weekend, is is there in inspector from the Maine Board of Elevator and Tramway Safety available before the weekend to certify that the lift, post haul rope replacement and load testing, is ready to go. And who knows if the COVID situation has any any effects on their availability??


----------



## Vortex (Oct 28, 2020)

I think they will need more snow at the base too.  :wink:  I will be ready on Friday for anything. If Barker is running, Early next week seems logical. If they can open this weekend they will.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 28, 2020)

Mount Norquay in Banff, Canada, opened last Saturday (October 24th) and is running 7 days per week.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 28, 2020)

Killington..14th only for season and Ikon holders..the rest of us..who knows   
But Stowe is the 20th...


----------



## cdskier (Oct 28, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Killington..14th only for season and Ikon holders..the rest of us..who knows
> But Stowe is the 20th...



Well only about 100 people can even go to VT at the moment without quarantining...so when K allows day ticket purchases is the least of our problems at the moment! :razz:

Speaking of Ikon...have people received their Ikon passes yet? I'm still waiting... Good thing I'm not in any rush to use it!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 28, 2020)

Got my Boyne Ikon base add on a week ago.


----------



## Zermatt (Oct 28, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Well only about 100 people can even go to VT at the moment without quarantining...so when K allows day ticket purchases is the least of our problems at the moment! :razz:
> 
> Speaking of Ikon...have people received their Ikon passes yet? I'm still waiting... Good thing I'm not in any rush to use it!



Got my Ikon pass weeks ago. You should check online to make sure everything is signed off.

Just cancelled our Xmas trip to Steamboat though. The threat of having to deal with mandatory quarantines in CT for 2 weeks while the kids are trying to go back to school was too much.  Even if we test out just seems like a huge hassle.  Southwest is actually giving us our money back.

Odds are increasing I may not even use our Ikon passes this season.

I suspect Vermont is plotting carefully against the ski areas right now with a plan to severely limit their operations given the massive amount of out of state tourists it will draw.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 28, 2020)

billo said:


> Got my Ikon pass weeks ago. You should check online to make sure everything is signed off.



It has said "You're all set" for both pass photo and liability release for months whenever I login to their site.


----------



## machski (Oct 28, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> Mount Norquay in Banff, Canada, opened last Saturday (October 24th) and is running 7 days per week.


Yup but might as well be closed up tight for us US residents.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 28, 2020)

drjeff said:


> The only possible hold up to that time frame of the weekend, is is there in inspector from the Maine Board of Elevator and Tramway Safety available before the weekend to certify that the lift, post haul rope replacement and load testing, is ready to go. And who knows if the COVID situation has any any effects on their availability??


This is true but given the rope hadn't even been strung up off the reel last week, I figured they would be much further out.  I'm guessing they have their inspection lined up.  Given the temps will allow Snowmaking all the way down Friday/Saturday Nights, they won't want to miss that window but I doubt they would make in Barker basin if inspection isn't complete.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 28, 2020)

Did the haul rope "break" or something (by "break" I mean fail inspection)?  That's a costly, time-consuming repair for a lift that was already scheduled for replacement very very soon.  

I can see the Criagslist ad now once the Barker 6-pack is in...

10,000' wire rope from ski lift.
Only used two seasons.
$100 OBO, must haul away yourself.


----------



## machski (Oct 28, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Did the haul rope "break" or something (by "break" I mean fail inspection)?  That's a costly, time-consuming repair for a lift that was already scheduled for replacement very very soon.
> 
> I can see the Criagslist ad now once the Barker 6-pack is in...
> 
> ...


Well, it was unplanned so something must have triggered that.  I asked Brian the new GM at fallfest if this would change a Barker replacement timeline and he said no.  Haul ropes typically last 20-25 years and he was confident they could reuse this new rope on another lift when Barker gets replaced.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes the rope can be reused on a new Barker lift (if staying with quad), or another quad. If they are replacing it this late in the season it failed NDT which is usually done in the off-season because it's usually a slam dunk.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 29, 2020)

Snow on Killington's North Ridge cam!  Noaa is forecasting 6"-8"!!!  Plenty of cold the next 5 days and maybe some more snow Monday!  Could be a pretty good opening day!


----------



## slatham (Oct 29, 2020)

Snow at Stratton summit too. Cold rain at 2,300’ at 1:40. Bromley has guns and hoses out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slatham (Oct 29, 2020)

Snowing at 6:30 2,300’ Bromley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhskier1969 (Nov 2, 2020)

Killington, Oct 28th, 2016


----------



## kingslug (Nov 3, 2020)

And now the NE is getting a friggin heatwave.

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/...d18a85e476d20d44ee7bd01e18949a77466292401be6c


----------



## cdskier (Nov 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And now the NE is getting a friggin heatwave.
> 
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/...d18a85e476d20d44ee7bd01e18949a77466292401be6c



Yea...honestly could be difficult for some resorts to even hit their opening day T2B targets this year with the way things currently look. Granted forecasts can change...


----------



## slatham (Nov 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And now the NE is getting a friggin heatwave.
> 
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/...d18a85e476d20d44ee7bd01e18949a77466292401be6c



Yes this has been well advertised on the models for some time now. Thats why some areas went full on as this is best opportunity for those targeting 11/14. And others did not make any snow realizing the melt factor and having later open dates. 

Let's hope things do in fact turn around in mid month as some models are hinting at. I find it very difficult to believe that we have any deep/sustained cold prior to the 12th.


----------



## machski (Nov 3, 2020)

Sunday River could be TTB today off about a dozen runs from Locke and Barker today, but no.  SNowmaking is rapidly building a good base that based on what I have seen even down to Barker base, should survive the heat mostly intact without anyone on it.  Also hearing Boyne's randsomware attack they suffered has them completely crippled.  Reports from Sugarloaf this weekend were the ski shop could not process any transactions, they were doing everything old school manual with credit cards (remember the swipper and carbon copy charge slips??  Yup) to process later once their systems come back up.  Thus I think the major reason why SR decided not to open this past weekend (with the coming heat stretch and possibly state pressure as two other added reasons).

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Nov 3, 2020)

machski said:


> Reports from Sugarloaf this weekend were the ski shop could not process any transactions, they were doing everything old school manual with credit cards (remember the swipper and carbon copy charge slips??  Yup) to process later once their systems come back up.



That wouldn't even work on some of my CCs as my newest ones no longer have any raised numbers.


----------



## machski (Nov 3, 2020)

cdskier said:


> That wouldn't even work on some of my CCs as my newest ones no longer have any raised numbers.


I know, my Visa is that way.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2020)

machski said:


> Sunday River could be TTB today off about a dozen runs from Locke and Barker today, but no.  SNowmaking is rapidly building a good base that based on what I have seen even down to Barker base, should survive the heat mostly intact without anyone on it.  Also hearing Boyne's randsomware attack they suffered has them completely crippled.  Reports from Sugarloaf this weekend were the ski shop could not process any transactions, they were doing everything old school manual with credit cards (remember the swipper and carbon copy charge slips??  Yup) to process later once their systems come back up.  Thus I think the major reason why SR decided not to open this past weekend (with the coming heat stretch and possibly state pressure as two other added reasons).
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Far less than a dozen, likely 1 T2B each off Barker and Locke. It's a lot thinner than it looks on most trails but tough to tell. They did make quite a bit overall. They lost 3 booster pumps in the process too.

Upper Management has been mum but yes it's believed the IT issue played a big role on not opening.


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Far less than a dozen, likely 1 T2B each off Barker and Locke. It's a lot thinner than it looks on most trails but tough to tell. They did make quite a bit overall. They lost 3 booster pumps in the process too.
> 
> Upper Management has been mum but yes it's believed the IT issue played a big role on not opening.


I was including the multiple upper mtn routes that funnel into 1 or 2 midmountain and lower runs.  Lovely, more blown pumps.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/skiing-seasons-changes-coronavirus/index.html

This article has some interesting points!  Some have been throughly vetted here but a few other points have been raised.  As numbers increase will quarantine steps be required in states that did not require it before or even quarentine requirements coming hack to home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2020)

machski said:


> I was including the multiple upper mtn routes that funnel into 1 or 2 midmountain and lower runs.  Lovely, more blown pumps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yep, at least 2 are just the starters, the third is the motor itself. All of the starters are original from the early 90s. Lack of a capital maintenance plan until current management change. They sent the motor off and trying to acquire soft starts to replace the 3 fried starters. They're at 6200 GPM until they're back to 11 boosters. 

T2, Upper and Lower Punch, Ecstasy were good to go. Possibly Right Stuff after pushing That would have been a nice opening combo. Hope some sticks around for you guys.


----------



## urungus (Nov 9, 2020)

Killington has officially punted on opening weekend ...









						New England's biggest ski resort delays opening amid summerlike temperatures
					

The resort says temperatures have hovered in the 60s and 70s this weekend and will remain high through the week meaning snowmaking is on hold.




					www.wcvb.com


----------



## skiur (Nov 9, 2020)

urungus said:


> Killington has officially punted on opening weekend ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn't really have a choice!


----------



## slatham (Nov 10, 2020)

urungus said:


> Killington has officially punted on opening weekend ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They saved a ton of money by not trying for the traditional October opening. And it is highly questionable they could have hit World Cup "snow control" test late next week.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 10, 2020)

slatham said:


> They saved a ton of money by not trying for the traditional October opening. And it is highly questionable they could have hit World Cup "snow control" test late next week.


Some things happen for a reason I guess!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 10, 2020)

Holy crap pictures can be copied/pasted into the forum editor!!!!

A-Basin busy, but not wild today.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 10, 2020)

Temps will drop at night the week before opening day in VT...or so the report says..we shall see.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Holy crap pictures can be copied/pasted into the forum editor!!!!
> 
> A-Basin busy, but not wild today.
> 
> View attachment 42550




Isn't that awesome? The inline editor is SO much better. Also no more of those weird backspace / can't delete issues.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 10, 2020)

Is there a page based link that I can use to go directly to sending a PM?  Some boards have it, some don’t.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2020)

Dickc said:


> Is there a page based link that I can use to go directly to sending a PM?  Some boards have it, some don’t.


pretty sure you click the name and start conversation. in Xenforo, PMs are called Conversations


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2020)

Nick said:


> Isn't that awesome?



I recall it was like that years ago, then it went away.  Good to hear it's back.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 12, 2020)

slatham said:


> They saved a ton of money by not trying for the traditional October opening. And it is highly questionable they could have hit World Cup "snow control" test late next week.


They would have been able to open, but of course they saved money, as it would be mostly passholders. Definitely seems like the World Cup would have been a hard time.


----------



## machski (Nov 12, 2020)

spiderpig said:


> They would have been able to open, but of course they saved money, as it would be mostly passholders. Definitely seems like the World Cup would have been a hard time.


They did not try for October to "save money."  They did it because the normal early operations on North Ridge and the stairs were not compliant with Social Distancing and Vermont restrictions.  They need TTB, multiple lifts to socially distance the early crowds this season and they have not had the weather to come even close to that.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2020)

Stratton just sent an email indicating November 25th opening in jeopardy. In it they mention "expanded" terrain, options for all abilities, and Sun Bowl open for slope side parking. Hence the day 1 plan looks to have significantly more terrain than normal and is thus impacting when day 1 will be. In prior years they have opened with as little as a trail or two off of Ursa and one or two on lower mountain.


----------



## Zermatt (Nov 13, 2020)

slatham said:


> Stratton just sent an email indicating November 25th opening in jeopardy. In it they mention "expanded" terrain, options for all abilities, and Sun Bowl open for slope side parking. Hence the day 1 plan looks to have significantly more terrain than normal and is thus impacting when day 1 will be. In prior years they have opened with as little as a trail or two off of Ursa and one or two on lower mountain.


It's funny you think this is going to happen.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2020)

billo said:


> It's funny you think this is going to happen.


Ha yeah, always the optimist!

That said, nothing funny about this.......


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 13, 2020)

machski said:


> They did not try for October to "save money."  They did it because the normal early operations on North Ridge and the stairs were not compliant with Social Distancing and Vermont restrictions.  They need TTB, multiple lifts to socially distance the early crowds this season and they have not had the weather to come even close to that.


we know


----------



## ss20 (Nov 13, 2020)

billo said:


> It's funny you think this is going to happen.



They are skiing in Breckenridge, Arapahoe, Mammoth, Loveland, Keystone, Wolf Creek, and maybe a few molehills in the midwest I had heard about opening in October.  If not for the 70 degree weather they'd be skiing at Killington and Mount Snow tomorrow.  

And by the way, 99% of ski resorts in the US plan to open this winter.

You're welcome to hunker down and stay at home for the next 12 months but I'm afraid people will be skiing this winter.


----------



## machski (Nov 13, 2020)

spiderpig said:


> we know


Bsed on your post, you sure seemed like you didn't.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 14, 2020)

machski said:


> Bsed on your post, you sure seemed like you didn't.


I didn't just wake up from a seven-month coma.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 14, 2020)

spiderpig said:


> I didn't just wake up from a seven-month coma.



I wish I did.  And hopefully someone would've put my $1,200 check in a nice basket of stocks as well, LOL.  

I'm sure next year we'll read a few oddity stories about people who actually had stuff like that happen.  Yahoo news would be all over that


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 14, 2020)

Back at it on Snowdon and North Ridge



			https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/north-ridge-cam
		


The River tried last night but it didn't get cold enough.  Tonight they will.


----------



## urungus (Nov 14, 2020)

New Mexico season hold for at least 2 weeks









						Latest public health order put ski season on hold
					

NEW MEXICO (KRQE) – The latest shutdown will delay the start of the ski season. A few resorts, including Taos Ski Valley and Red River Ski Area, were scheduled to open within the next two week…




					www.krqe.com


----------



## slatham (Nov 14, 2020)

Killington getting lucky that it is just cold enough up high to blow snow. Warmer air moving in so interested to see how long they can go tomorrow am. They should have another shot up high Monday night before full-on cold comes Tuesday afternoon through to Thursday am allowing them to concentrate on lower elevations. They will be able too open Thur or Friday IMHO.


----------



## Zermatt (Nov 14, 2020)

ss20 said:


> They are skiing in Breckenridge, Arapahoe, Mammoth, Loveland, Keystone, Wolf Creek, and maybe a few molehills in the midwest I had heard about opening in October.  If not for the 70 degree weather they'd be skiing at Killington and Mount Snow tomorrow.
> 
> And by the way, 99% of ski resorts in the US plan to open this winter.
> 
> You're welcome to hunker down and stay at home for the next 12 months but I'm afraid people will be skiing this winter.


Trust me, I'm the last person hiding in the basement.

None of the places you mention are Vermont. None of those states have inbound travel restrictions that block their main customers from skiing.

Your comparison and assessment of me are total crap.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 14, 2020)

billo said:


> Trust me, I'm the last person hiding in the basement.
> 
> None of the places you mention are Vermont. None of those states have inbound travel restrictions that block their main customers from skiing.
> 
> Your comparison and assessment of me are total crap.



Fair enough.  I can wait five days for Killington to open. Then we'll talk lol.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 15, 2020)

And if this all doesn't happen I'm looking into climb to ski areas..screw it..go old school. I'm all set up for it..my wife..not so much.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And if this all doesn't happen I'm looking into climb to ski areas..screw it..go old school. I'm all set up for it..my wife..not so much.


Finally Just got my wife some skins. Built her up some skis at the end of last season.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2020)

The River shooting for Monday.

K wants tomorrow PM but that may not happen.

Who will be first?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> The River shooting for Monday.
> 
> K wants tomorrow PM but that may not happen.
> 
> Who will be first?



No factual basis in this whatsoever, just all a combo of gut instinct, looking at the weather, the COVID situation and the hysteria that is ramping up around it right now, and how the optics would look if only 1 place, especially 1 place on a mega pass, opens 1st with no other places open.

Let's be honest, regardless of how well they publicize the plans, there will be people, without whatever type of reservations are needed for that day, showing up, and trying to ski/ride, and then making a scene when they are denied access to the mountain. I doubt ski areas want that as it will draw further attention to them, and may even bring out the "Covid Cops" from the respective department of public health's in that area.

Many will say that they're trying for this weekend, or early next week, or even just before Thanksgiving.

I wouldn't be surprised at all, if early next week, we hear a collective "out of an abundance of caution, the weather situation, and rising COVID cases...." that you see much of the industry pass on an opening until the 1st weekend of December, when the chances of more places opening simultaneously, if greater, and maybe the current spike in cases is starting to lessen a bit.

I sincerely hope that won't be the case, I also wouldn't be surprised if that is what happens....


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2020)

Got an email Stowe is opening Friday 11/20


----------



## cdskier (Nov 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Got an email Stowe is opening Friday 11/20


I just realized that Stowe hasn't sent me any e-mails since mid-July. Odd...not like I unsubscribed.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Got an email Stowe is opening Friday 11/20


Kind of weird as they put out a press release, that was picked up by SKI VT yesterday, saying that they were pushing opening day back to Wednesday the 25th....

And as of a few seconds ago when I just checked their social media feeds, it's still saying Wednesday the 25th as their target, weather permitting, open date


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Got an email Stowe is opening Friday 11/20


Hmmmm. I just got an email saying Stowe Wednesday Nov 25?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## machski (Nov 18, 2020)

Sunday River has more than enough snow to open tomorrow, but the randsomwear attack is still leaving problems.  I along with many others still have no pass in hand and last anyone heard they still cannot print any more.  They told passholders they would email us plans for opening day of we didn't receive our passes but it's been radio silence and no word how they will work this.  All I know is a regular year, we would have been skiing some already even with the trying weather and tomorrow would be a no brainer.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 18, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Hmmmm. I just got an email saying Stowe Wednesday Nov 25?





Smellytele said:


> View attachment 42582View attachment 42582



Vail's new plan...open different days for different people to spread them out better!


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> View attachment 42582View attachment 42582


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2020)

The "joys" of the Vail Resorts centralized, as opposed to on the ground local, communications situation is perfectly apparent in the last half dozen or so posts in this thread for sure!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2020)

drjeff said:


> No factual basis in this whatsoever, just all a combo of gut instinct, looking at the weather, the COVID situation and the hysteria that is ramping up around it right now, and how the optics would look if only 1 place, especially 1 place on a mega pass, opens 1st with no other places open.
> 
> Let's be honest, regardless of how well they publicize the plans, there will be people, without whatever type of reservations are needed for that day, showing up, and trying to ski/ride, and then making a scene when they are denied access to the mountain. I doubt ski areas want that as it will draw further attention to them, and may even bring out the "Covid Cops" from the respective department of public health's in that area.
> 
> ...


This is my opinion as well. I don't see a balls to the wall snowmaking effort anytime real soon.

And frankly I don't see a big push to be first this season either.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2020)

Pats peak has been blowing snow today


----------



## kingslug (Nov 18, 2020)

We open Wednesday..for ..no one..well if you live in  VT come on up...the rest of you...stay.........away...........


----------



## slatham (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh this is great. I went onto Stowe and Mt Snow sites just now to see CAMs and it opens with an Epic Reso screen. Ok fine. Then I click "Continue to site" and it takes you the "Epic Online Waiting Room"! Talk about an oxymoron - Epic and waiting room - NOT. So not only do you need a reservation to ski, apparently you need one to simply visit their web site LOL! Or wait, maybe only pass holders can get on to the site? It's Epic alright, as in FAIL!


----------



## cdskier (Nov 18, 2020)

slatham said:


> Oh this is great. I went onto Stowe and Mt Snow sites just now to see CAMs and it opens with an Epic Reso screen. Ok fine. Then I click "Continue to site" and it takes you the "Epic Online Waiting Room"! Talk about an oxymoron - Epic and waiting room - NOT. So not only do you need a reservation to ski, apparently you need one to simply visit their web site LOL! Or wait, maybe only pass holders can get on to the site? It's Epic alright, as in FAIL!


Stowe was working fine a couple hours ago...but now I'm getting the waiting room too. That's a hilarious IT fail that your website can't handle traffic from people simply browsing it for information.

Could this have anything to do with it being Wednesday afternoon around the time that the next set of "week of" reservations become available?


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2020)

The epic waiting room indicates that Okemo, Stowe and Snow are all opening next week. Along with all five in CO, two in Tahoe, WB, PC and someplace I have never heard of named Afton Alps? Given the VT restrictions, looks like SR is my last hope for pre turkey day turns. Either going to be a bunch of empty slopes in VT or blatant disregard for the quarantine.


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 18, 2020)

45,000 people in line ahead of me to make a week-of reservation.  Over an hour wait indicated.  What a joke!  They need to segregate this by mountain!  Why should I have to wait around for 35k plus people trying to book other mountains?


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 18, 2020)

I only had to wait about 5 minutes, I was hoping Sunapee was going to have reservations open for Thanksgiving weekend, but right now does not look like it.  Wildcat also does not have reservations open for Thanksgiving week yet.  I have a feeling if the weather is good those two mountains might have reservations open up next Wednesday for opening on Saturday 11/28 asd both mountains had that date shaded grey as not available yet, but not crossed out..  Okemo, Stowe, and Mount Snow all had availability but with with VT travel restrictions I do not plan to go to any of those this season


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 18, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> I only had to wait about 5 minutes, I was hoping Sunapee was going to have reservations open for Thanksgiving weekend, but right now does not look like it.  Wildcat also does not have reservations open for Thanksgiving week yet.  I have a feeling if the weather is good those two mountains might have reservations open up next Wednesday for opening on Saturday 11/28 asd both mountains had that date shaded grey as not available yet, but not crossed out..  Okemo, Stowe, and Mount Snow all had availability but with with VT travel restrictions I do not plan to go to any of those this season


What time did you jump into the waiting room?


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks like it will take about half an hour to get in. Not a problem as I am on my laptop everyday around this time, just glad the release is not at 10:00 when I am far more likely to be skiing. 

Cannot segregate mountains, many people will choose the specific mountain based on availability. You could segregate by region, nobody is deciding between colorado and pennsylvania for week of reservations. 

I am just testing out the system, as much as I want to ski next week and all three VT mountains are within daytrip range, I have no interest in violating the sovereignty of the Vermont people.


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 18, 2020)

njdiver85 said:


> What time did you jump into the waiting room?


right at 3pm


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> right at 3pm


Same here, still waiting. Place in line appears to be random.

Got in at 4:30. Stowe, Okemo and Snow all wide open.


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 18, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> right at 3pm


Me as well.


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 18, 2020)

I first tried going to epicpass.com, but that seemed to be crashed, so I went to mountsunapee.com, and it put me directly into the waiting room no problem.


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 18, 2020)

I had same experience.  Epicpass appeared to crash.  I went in through mountsnow.com and got right into the waiting room.  Luck of the draw it seems.


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 18, 2020)

Got in and got my reservations.  Mt Snow, Stowe, and Okemo still have all days available.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2020)

Killington will open Friday. I was off by half a day, not enough time to push by tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a sneaky suspicion the, "_EPIC waiting room_" is going to become a viral thing among skiers this year, but not in the way Vail's marketing department would like.

It's too oxymoronic, funny, and perfect not to become a thing.


----------



## machski (Nov 18, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Killington will open Friday. I was off by half a day, not enough time to push by tomorrow.


Yup, but won't be a normal day 1.  Passholders and Ikons only (that part is normal) but only if you have a parking reservation and don't even think about it unless you are from Vermont or can honestly attest you meet the quarantine requirements.  Only 4 huge signs on the access road warning about the Covid restrictions this year.  See Kzone for images.


----------



## machski (Nov 18, 2020)

Update from the hill is Sunday River has plenty of snow to open, with three TTB routes and a few more upper options off both Locke and Barker.  But nope, no word on when they will open.  Based on the fact it is passholders and Ikons only initially as well, and the fact at least half the passholders didn't receive passes yet due to the cyber attack, would not shock me if they don't open until December.  I think Boyne is completely hog tied still IT wise.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2020)

Mach they're shooting for Monday. You're right certainly not a snow issue. You're They've been pushing over 8,000 GPM since yesterday.


----------



## machski (Nov 18, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Mach they're shooting for Monday. You're right certainly not a snow issue. You're They've been pushing over 8,000 GPM since yesterday.


I've heard that rumor, but they have yet to email passholders with how they plan to deal with the pass issues day 1.  I cannot see them opening without that email and plan in place.  The last thing they want this year is for hundreds if not thousands of passholders showing up without passes and crushing the pass office or Barker lodge.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2020)

Put Wachusett on the radar for this Saturday, based on a text conversation with a friend of mine who is one of the patrollers there.

He was told to be ready based on what that powerful system of there's is pumping out and the number of hours its likely to be cranking until they loose temps sometime on Friday by their estimates


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2020)

Also I logged into the Epic waiting room right at 3, was #8850 when the reservation system opened at 4, had reservations for Thanksgiving-Sunday for myself, my wife, and my son (my daughter is off skis until Christmas Eve recovering from some jaw corrective surgery last week), by 4:15


----------



## Zand (Nov 18, 2020)

I didnt get a wachusett pass this year (probably gonna regret it) but I'll gladly buy a day pass Friday or Sunday if they get open.


----------



## machski (Nov 19, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Put Wachusett on the radar for this Saturday, based on a text conversation with a friend of mine who is one of the patrollers there.
> 
> He was told to be ready based on what that powerful system of there's is pumping out and the number of hours its likely to be cranking until they loose temps sometime on Friday by their estimates


They won't be able to run all day today, they will loose temps by midday if not earlier.  May be able to get another night in tonight, depends if an inversion sets up or not.  Wind is already out of the south at my house in southern NH and right around freeezing mark now.  Not good, but wish them luck.


----------



## machski (Nov 22, 2020)

Liquid weather forecast be damned, SL and SR day 1 is tomorrow!!  SL will 0.5 up SR by opening at 830, SR at 900


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 22, 2020)

Told you they were going to open tomorrow!


----------



## machski (Nov 22, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Told you they were going to open tomorrow!


Witht he weather in store, a bit surprised they didn't push a day further but very glad.  Have to work 7 straight starting Tuesday so this was my last shot for Nov turns this year.


----------

